# Hx of Poly Substance Abuse



## Manugal1 (Sep 2, 2015)

A provider was asking for a diagnosis code for hx of poly substance abuse.  The only code I could come up with was V13.89.  Does anyone have any other dx to add.  Would think this would be more distinctive, due to the prevaliance.  Thanks for the help in advance.  

Diane


----------



## laurap (Sep 2, 2015)

When you look under History of Drug Use in the index, it points you to 305.9x, so I would use 305.93 for History of Polysubstance abuse.

Laura L. Porter, CPC


----------

